# WMT Official Wine Competition?



## dangerdave (Sep 21, 2013)

We have dabbled a little with the Unofficial Strawberry Coastal White Contest---and it's been fun even before the judging has started---but what about a _REAL_ WMT Wine Making Competetion?

We have so many members who make excellent wines. What would it take to organize and execute a contest (perhaps annually) for the WMT site members only? Would the moderators and/or aministrators be interested in promoting such a thing?

Personally, I think it would be fun and informative. I know we have some members who have functioned as contest judges. It could be an annual event, with lots of catagories for any wine. The cost would be minimal for some cheap show-off ribons, discount from vendors, etc...

...and the judges would get to drink lots of wine!

I'm just throwing it out there. Pros and cons invited. Let's discuss it!


----------

